# Canon iOS app wifi lag EOS 80d



## BarryP (Apr 11, 2017)

I experience significant lagging when I use my phone to record and focus.

I use a Ronin gimbal and like having the phone provide easy recording and focus access. However there are (most times) significant lags.

Anyone experiencing this and have suggestions to fix?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2017)

BarryP said:


> I experience significant lagging when I use my phone to record and focus.
> 
> I use a Ronin gimbal and like having the phone provide easy recording and focus access. However there are (most times) significant lags.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this and have suggestions to fix?


Yes, don't use the Canon app.  You are getting from Canon what you paid for with their app.  If you want something that doesn't have that kind of lag then you need something like this. Pulse Camera Remote


----------

